
Greta Lighthouse – site performance insights based on real user conditions - dennismart
https://lighthouse.greta.io/
======
dennismart
Hey HN! I’m Dennis, CTO & co-founder of Greta,
[https://greta.io](https://greta.io) \- a tool to help monitor and improve
your content delivery in real-time.

Based on the Google Lighthouse scoring, we released a new tool to generate a
report providing deeper and more accurate insights into your users’ perceived
performance. We are considering parameters such as geography and type of
device to simulate real user conditions. We think this is valuable and hope
you’ll find it too! We’re happy to get feedback or answer any questions you
might have!

